# singing bridge/ foote dam



## rrey81 (Apr 26, 2009)

looking to get up to singing bridge or the foote dam wondeirng if anything was biting


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

im going tomorrow morning,winds and this rain things are starting to look promissing


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Looking to make a run to mouth of the Aus. one day next weekend and throw spoons for steel. Will post report.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

well..singing bridge didnt see squat there.fished in the river,a few guys surf fishing on the beach,the water was staind and it hadlots of leaves:rant:!!went to foote , seen alot black beautys getting forced dental work,which also made for a hard time getting good a position.about after 12 swings of the noodle ,I picked up this one....


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish, looks more like a stream bow than a steel.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's sweet - glad to see one made it past the cormorants...


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Nice fish, looks more like a stream bow than a steel.


yeah kinda what i was thinking too....iva caught alot bigger steel/bows than this .but this guy fought like hell right till the netting ,he tried wrapping the line around the steel piling's at the dam.let some youngster net the fish for me.he was more excited than me.but this fish had 5 hooks all with spawn bags in his mouth not including mine,gonna try to make it up there for anual halloween trip.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

friZZleFry419 said:


> but this fish had 5 hooks all with spawn bags in his mouth not including mine


That's halarious. Its amazing that a fish of that size was able to break off 5 people before actually being caught.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> That's halarious. Its amazing that a fish of that size was able to break off 5 people before actually being caught.


jus got him ready for dinner,doing that found another 5 hooks with bags,alot of spawn,and a grub or worm,along with a ton of line:yikes:


----------

